# My new horse!



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

he is very handsome. great looking guy


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you!  He is very sweet as well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is one outstanding horse! what is he? warmblood I assume? what are your plans with him. He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Am I going crazy or is that arena the one I tried my new horse Molly out in? In valley city, Ohio?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Amazing looking horse!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Man, he is one good looking boy!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

love the horse, he's gorgeous =)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Love his face


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If he disappears I didn't do it...Lol! He and my mare would make a dashing 'couple'...Lol! 

Congrats on him, he is gorgeous...love that blaze and leg chrome!


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Am I going crazy or is that arena the one I tried my new horse Molly out in? In valley city, Ohio?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think you are going crazy.  Was the barn owner's name Sandy?


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> That is one outstanding horse! what is he? warmblood I assume? what are your plans with him. He's absolutely gorgeous!


He is a Hanoverian. (with feet the size of dinner plates ) I plan on doing dressage with him. We've been working on his piaffe, and he is doing so well! He tries very hard. I think he has a youtube video -- if you search "greydawnfarm", and look through their videos, I think there is one of him.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Teresa said:


> I don't think you are going crazy.  Was the barn owner's name Sandy?


I don't remember, but Lindsay was the owner of the horse I test rode....she had a friend who boards at that barn who was like 15 and looked like a 25-yr old haha. She has a mustang....the barn owner's horse is a really expencive dark-colored horse....standardbred or saddlebred if I remember right? Like 20 barn cats lol. There's a Paint with a blue eye and a white-ish horse with green eyes who everyone thinks is mean


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's the arena, btw











.............And a vid (same hole in the door to the outside btw, hehe) :


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

What a beautiful boy you have! I watched the youtube video, and he looks amazing!! wow! Good find


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I don't remember, but Lindsay was the owner of the horse I test rode....she had a friend who boards at that barn who was like 15 and looked like a 25-yr old haha. She has a mustang....the barn owner's horse is a really expencive dark-colored horse....standardbred or saddlebred if I remember right? Like 20 barn cats lol. There's a Paint with a blue eye and a white-ish horse with green eyes who everyone thinks is mean


There is currently a mustang at the barn. Small, and black with a star. His name is Chance. His owner's name is Carina. Or Corina. Or something like that. I have no idea how to spell it, haha. But if that is her, I totally know what you mean. She is very tall.

Hmmm. Those horses sound like Simon (the paint) and Luna. (the green-eyed one)

I just noticed the pic and the video, and that is definitely where I board. XD


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

What a beautiful new horse! Congrats!


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I rode him in the outdoor arena today, (and we just beat the rain! Yes!) and we had lots of fun.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Teresa said:


> There is currently a mustang at the barn. Small, and black with a star. His name is Chance. His owner's name is Carina. Or Corina. Or something like that. I have no idea how to spell it, haha. But if that is her, I totally know what you mean. She is very tall.
> 
> Hmmm. Those horses sound like Simon (the paint) and Luna. (the green-eyed one)
> 
> I just noticed the pic and the video, and that is definitely where I board. XD


Lol nicccce! Come to think of it, I think I pet your horse (or a horse that looked like him) when the BO was cleaning stalls and we were looking at the other horses. What a small world lol! Chance's owner's name is Carin. I think. I like the little pony that's stalled across from Simon hehe.:lol: The barn's called Fox /meadow Run or something....? You should bring your horse over so we can go riding sometime! I know like nooo riders my age around here
BTW--Carin said Luna was named that because he's a lunatic right? haha


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Lol nicccce! Come to think of it, I think I pet your horse (or a horse that looked like him) when the BO was cleaning stalls and we were looking at the other horses. What a small world lol! Chance's owner's name is Carin. I think. I like the little pony that's stalled across from Simon hehe.:lol: The barn's called Fox /meadow Run or something....? You should bring your horse over so we can go riding sometime! I know like nooo riders my age around here
> BTW--Carin said Luna was named that because he's a lunatic right? haha


The little grey pony with the cream mane and tail? Her name is Sugar, (fitting ) and she is adorable! So much fun to ride.

Where do you board? I'm not to familiar with barns in the area.

That very well may be, lol. Luna the Lunatic. She has calmed down considerably, even though she still is a world-class escape artist. 

Are you going to do the mini trials this year? A bunch of people from Fox Run Farm are going to them. I don't event, but I always go to help. XD


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Teresa said:


> The little grey pony with the cream mane and tail? Her name is Sugar, (fitting ) and she is adorable! So much fun to ride.
> 
> Where do you board? I'm not to familiar with barns in the area.
> 
> ...


I have my horses on my property which is 10 minutes away from Fox Run Farms...except for my new TB mare, who's currently being trained in Amish Country. I can't ride for 10 weeks ('til mid-July) because of a broken collarbone, though.

You ride that little pony? She's like 12hh hehe! 

When are the mini trials? I wasn't planning on going. What classes/events are there? Eventing?


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

What a sweetheart!!! <3


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I have my horses on my property which is 10 minutes away from Fox Run Farms...except for my new TB mare, who's currently being trained in Amish Country. I can't ride for 10 weeks ('til mid-July) because of a broken collarbone, though.
> 
> You ride that little pony? She's like 12hh hehe!
> 
> When are the mini trials? I wasn't planning on going. What classes/events are there? Eventing?



Nice! I'm jealous. It must be awesome having your horses at home. I have a little two stall barn on my property, but the stalls are only 10x10. And Aqua is about 17 hh. That is not a good mix, haha. We have pygmy goats in one of the stalls. XD

Yeah, Sugar is tiny. I think she's around 13hh or something. But since she is so wide, I actually fit her pretty well! :-o

Lemme think...the first one is "Grand River Hunt" on June 19/20th. You can go and school the cross country course on the 19th. If you google "ohio horse mini trials" it comes right up. They don't have the 2010 schedule on the main schedule page yet, but if you look at each location individually, (they are all listed on the left) you can get the correct dates.


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

mswp27 said:


> What a sweetheart!!! <3


He is the first horse I've had who actively seeks out affection from people. He's always like "Pet me! Feed me treats! Pet me some more!" :lol: While my previous horse liked people, he wasn't as....well, cuddly. XD


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Teresa said:


> Nice! I'm jealous. It must be awesome having your horses at home. I have a little two stall barn on my property, but the stalls are only 10x10. And Aqua is about 17 hh. That is not a good mix, haha. We have pygmy goats in one of the stalls. XD
> 
> Yeah, Sugar is tiny. I think she's around 13hh or something. But since she is so wide, I actually fit her pretty well! :-o
> 
> Lemme think...the first one is "Grand River Hunt" on June 19/20th. You can go and school the cross country course on the 19th. If you google "ohio horse mini trials" it comes right up. They don't have the 2010 schedule on the main schedule page yet, but if you look at each location individually, (they are all listed on the left) you can get the correct dates.


Lol I've never boarded....do you have full, partial, or self care? Oh, do you know the dimensions of that indoor arena? I'm putting in an outdoor arena on my property and that one was a good size.

I've never ridden a horse smaller than 14.3hh! 13hh....geez haha!

I can't school the xc course because of my aforementioned collarbone injury...can't ride til mid-July...and because I recently found out my TB mare had a slab fracture and surgery to remove bone chips from her racing days, and her knees collapse whenever she jumps! I bought her to be my eventing horse, but I guess I won't be doing any eventing lol.

Are you going to the Medina County fair this year? I'll be bringing my Paso Fino gelding...not my TB mare as I need English lessons (I'm transitioning from Western to English) and don't think I'll place without them


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Lol I've never boarded....do you have full, partial, or self care? Oh, do you know the dimensions of that indoor arena? I'm putting in an outdoor arena on my property and that one was a good size.
> 
> I've never ridden a horse smaller than 14.3hh! 13hh....geez haha!
> 
> ...



Hmmm. I think the size of that arena is 50-60 feet across and about...120 feet long. Or something close to that, lol. I'll ask.

Wow, that is too bad! Do you have a horse that you can jump? And what will you be doing with your mare?

I usually go to the fair, although I've never entered in anything. Are you going to compete there?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Again, if he goes missing, I didn't do it, okay? I keep coming back to this thread and literally drooling over him!!! :shock: :lol:  K, time to wipe off the computer again!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Teresa said:


> Hmmm. I think the size of that arena is 50-60 feet across and about...120 feet long. Or something close to that, lol. I'll ask.
> 
> Wow, that is too bad! Do you have a horse that you can jump? And what will you be doing with your mare?
> 
> I usually go to the fair, although I've never entered in anything. Are you going to compete there?


No, I don't have a horse I can jump. I have my Paso Fino gelding (he's now my sister's since I bought Molly) and have beent aking him over some 18-inchers, but it's not for him, you know? He's older (23) so I try to take it easy with him. I'm hoping my mom can get a horse (she's been horseless for like 6 years) that will be her trail horse and double as an eventer for me. Hoping! Still looking though 

We have 150x55 available for an arena at best. I think that's an okay size.

I'm competing this summer with my Paso gelding, Arthur. Not my mare until I get some English lessons (she's my transition horse from Western to English, as I wanted to get out of Western and into eventing) as I can ride Artie Western and have a good chance at placing, but I've never had lessons English.

Today I beeeegggggeeeeddd my mom to let me just ride Artie around in his bridle and bareback pad so I could teach him to back up and sidepass for the Trail class we're doing at fair. She was skeptical and said no more than a walk because of my broken collarbone.....but I was sooo happy; in two hours I got him from resisting and throwing his head up every time I asked for a back, to backing up at the speed of a fast trot (I controlled his speed by how fast I tapped with my heels), and backing through an L. Then we worked on the rope gate, and he's coming along with that. I'm so happy, I've never made that much progress in backing with him! Now whenever I stop putting my heels on him while we're backing up, he won't stop! Haha:lol: I'll have to get a video, I'm really happy with his progress


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Again, if he goes missing, I didn't do it, okay? I keep coming back to this thread and literally drooling over him!!! :shock: :lol:  K, time to wipe off the computer again!!!


Haha, I'm glad you like him.  I sympathize with the "drool-on-computer-screen" problem. The first time I saw Aqua's ad, my trainer and I totally did the same thing. XD


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> No, I don't have a horse I can jump. I have my Paso Fino gelding (he's now my sister's since I bought Molly) and have beent aking him over some 18-inchers, but it's not for him, you know? He's older (23) so I try to take it easy with him. I'm hoping my mom can get a horse (she's been horseless for like 6 years) that will be her trail horse and double as an eventer for me. Hoping! Still looking though
> 
> We have 150x55 available for an arena at best. I think that's an okay size.
> 
> ...


It would be cool if your mom could get a horse. (and you could make sure it likes jumping, haha )

Yeah, that arena sounds fine. My trainer has been wanting to extend our indoor arena all the way back to the woods, but it is just so expensive. And also, we do fine in the smaller arena anyway. 

I hope everything works out with your mare. What are you going to be doing with her this year?

It sounds like you guys made some serious progress! I'd love to see a video.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Teresa said:


> It would be cool if your mom could get a horse. (and you could make sure it likes jumping, haha )
> 
> Yeah, that arena sounds fine. My trainer has been wanting to extend our indoor arena all the way back to the woods, but it is just so expensive. And also, we do fine in the smaller arena anyway.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll try to get my mom to go buy the wood for the arena now lol.

We're going to go see a horse soon that's an eventer. my mom would take the non-jumper mare I have now, and I would have this new horse if all works out. We're trying to find a time we can go and look, though, because they live 2 states away!

Arthur's making real progress. He now can do the turnaround box, back up, side-pass, shoulder-turn, and bum-turns. From the ground, though, because my doctor yelled at me for riding. Lol. :lol:

What do you plan to do with Aqua? Dressage? Jumping? Eventing?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

What a handsome fella!
Congrats on the new boy!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh wow he reminds me so much of the horse I am getting in a few days. Aqua is GORGEOUS and his personality sounds similar to Solo's too! Love Aqua!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

What a beautiful horse!


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

kathryn said:


> Oh wow he reminds me so much of the horse I am getting in a few days. Aqua is GORGEOUS and his personality sounds similar to Solo's too! Love Aqua!


Thanks.  Is Solo the new horse? If he/she is anything like Aqua you'll be good to go, haha.


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Okay, I'll try to get my mom to go buy the wood for the arena now lol.
> 
> We're going to go see a horse soon that's an eventer. my mom would take the non-jumper mare I have now, and I would have this new horse if all works out. We're trying to find a time we can go and look, though, because they live 2 states away!
> 
> ...


Let me know if you find an eventing horse! If you haven't found one yet, with luck you'll find one soon. 

LOL at your doctor. XD My doctor is the opposite. She could not possibly care less about my existence.  But at least you guys are doing well!

I'm doing dressage with Aqua. I've been working on half-pass, and we have done a lot of collected trot to extended trot and back again sort of exercises. His extended trot is massive, I tell you. MASSIVE. :O We started working on canter pirouettes last week, and today we got seven steps of piaffe. XD He is doing very well!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow! I just took a look at the video on youtube. He's GORGEOUS!


----------

